
Monty Python goes on YouTube - jbrun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGqX-tkDXEk&eurl=http://www.thedailybeast.com/video/
======
sdp
A fine example set for the MPAA and RIAA of a group willing to embrace and
capitalize on the internet medium, rather than suing the hell out of it.

~~~
jbrun
indeed

